# Sublimation paper cost?



## majesticmind (Sep 1, 2007)

I am wondering what everyone is paying for sub paper, just blank papers 8.5X11 etc..

And the types of paper.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I use TexPrint from the Paper Ranch around $16 (8.5x11, 110 Sheets)

Heat Transfer Paper, Inkjet, Laser, Sublimation, Thermal, Wax Resin - Heat Transfer, Dye Sublimation and Engraving Equipment & Supplies Source

Katrina


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Heat Transfer, Dye Sublimation and Engraving Equipment & Supplies Source is just about as good as you will get AND get quality paper..or some of our own sponsors also sell quality AND get a discount from a couple


----------



## majesticmind (Sep 1, 2007)

I have been buying sheets for $15.00 Canadian for 200 sheets of 8.5X11 plus shipping.
I am getting a good deal already apparently.

But thanks for the links , I found sublimation clear coat on there for a decent price. Thanks. Hopefully they ship to Canada


----------



## dt (Aug 12, 2007)

dan,

Can i ask you where you buy them? i'm from Canada too

Denis


----------



## skeelc (Jun 24, 2008)

Condé has its own general purpose "DyeTrans" brand paper for $13.35. They also sell the Beaver TexPrint for $15.67.


----------



## guest25413 (Oct 19, 2007)

In an effort to reduce paper costs, Conde has created a paper that fits mugs! 3.5" x 9" for 11oz and 4" X9.5" for 15oz mugs. These new sublimation papers are considerably cheaper. If you print mugs, you might want to check them out at Conde.


----------



## oneeyedjack (Mar 7, 2007)

We are also in Canada.We use Texprint and conde general use paper.Love the Conde paper for most hard substrates, doesn't put as much ink on and and makes for a sharper image in my opinion.Starline pacific canada also has a good general use paper,not sure if they sell texprint though or any others.


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

we sometimes use epson presentation paper matte, seems to work very well and you can get it at staples.


----------



## majesticmind (Sep 1, 2007)

skeelc said:


> Condé has its own general purpose "DyeTrans" brand paper for $13.35. They also sell the Beaver TexPrint for $15.67.


 
For how many sheets though??


----------



## majesticmind (Sep 1, 2007)

dt said:


> dan,
> 
> Can i ask you where you buy them? i'm from Canada too
> 
> Denis


I get them at a little shop in TO

If you want I could send you 200 at cost plus the shipping.


----------



## skeelc (Jun 24, 2008)

The DyeTrans paper is 100 sheets. The TexPrint is 110.


----------



## dim116 (Nov 27, 2006)

So what is the name of the shop in TO, maybe we can order them direct too.


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

majesticmind said:


> For how many sheets though??


The Dye Trans is 100 sheets and the Texprint is 110 sheets. 

Also, I couldn't find 3 1/2" X 9" on their website. Ever since I started printing mugs, I've been cutting mine down to 3 5/8" X 8 1/2".


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

We buy our paper on rolls from Coastal 44" wide and 328 feet long. This way it comes to about .11 a square foot. We print and sell it for $.50 a square foot, if anyone needs a larger print than thier printer will print. You press.


----------



## skeelc (Jun 24, 2008)

I found out this paper is scheduled to be available by 12/31/09.


----------



## guest25413 (Oct 19, 2007)

mn shutterbug said:


> The Dye Trans is 100 sheets and the Texprint is 110 sheets.
> 
> Also, I couldn't find 3 1/2" X 9" on their website. Ever since I started printing mugs, I've been cutting mine down to 3 5/8" X 8 1/2".



Here it is:
Product Detail for SPP001 - DyeTrans.com

and
Product Detail for SPP002 - DyeTrans.com


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

There really isn't a savings in buying the 3 1/2 X 9, but if you need the 4 X 9, it makes a lot of sense. I'll probably continue to cut mine.

Thanks for the links.


----------



## dim116 (Nov 27, 2006)

majesticmind said:


> I get them at a little shop in TO
> 
> If you want I could send you 200 at cost plus the shipping.


I was wondering if you are going to share the contact info for the TO store you get your sub paper from at $15. / 200 sheets. or is it a secret.


----------

